

The benefits of having startup in silicon valley instead in any other area? - ilija139

Is it worth it to pay high rent, bills and all that just to be in silicon valley? I really don't get the importance of being physically there. Please prove me wrong.
======
jcr
#1 Talent. Plain and simple, having access to a deep and wide pool of various
types of engineering talent is the primary reason for locating in or near the
silicon valley. There are not only lots of very high quality universities in
the bay area, but we also regularly steal the best and brightest engineers
from all over the world whenever possible. If you plan to scale, you will need
to hire, and the more skilled and talented your employees are, the better off
your company will be.

#2 Personal Connections. Anyone with a clue could scrape together the $20K USD
investment offered by YC, but no one can match the connections (and insight)
you'd gain from being a YC funded company. YC just happens to be an excellent
example, but it's certainly not the only avenue for acquiring connections.

------
xd
I think it's something to do with the atmosphere and being around such a large
group of like minded individuals. But then, I've never been to America let
alone silicon valley so, that's purely my take on it as an outsider looking
in.

------
studentscircle
i think the presence of a bubbling community of like minded people is a plus.
You are exposed to more talents when you want to hire, there is more
accessibility of funds. Oh, the press is going to talk about you.. whatelse?
nothing

~~~
kevinelliott
Where are all these likeminded individuals? Are there places other than
meetups to find them?

~~~
ilija139
This was my point. Everybody is talking about like-minded individuals and
community, but where do you get to interact with them? Only one benefit I can
think of is the exposure of talents, but then again you can find talents
everywhere. All in all IMO, having startup in silicon valley is highly
overrated.

~~~
kevinelliott
Nice to see someone has my line of thinking. I'm sure we're not alone. It's
probably just not trendy to talk about the valley the way we have.

I like it here, a lot, but I find it very hard to find people who actually
have the same product building interests. Plenty of people who like the same
tools (RoR, iOS, JS, etc) but much more difficult to find people who are as
passionate about X and Y as you are.

